# I have no interest in talking to you



## Labcoat (Aug 12, 2012)

Yesterday should've been a hard day. One of my closest friends got married and I show up stag, exactly one month before I was supposed to be getting married. Most of the people there knew and loved my fiancé, but the also know what she did to me.

A lot of people ask and I reply that I am most genuinely have a great time. Hanging with my boys, drinking, flirting with the (available women).

But dinner pissed me off. My cousin is at the table with her husband seated right next to me. He seems like a genuinely warm friendly person. But I also know that he ****ed another woman while they were engaged. She walked in on them.

It was 10 years ago the reconciled, married and had 2 kids. Her immediate family has forgiven him. But I'm sitting through dinner smiling politely, nodding all the while wanting to beat his face in.

Another, very intuitive, cousin of mine saw this and got me up on the dance floor. The anger disappeared immediately. But it left me thinking... There is now a whole segment of society with which I have no interest in interacting. I never had much in the way of respect for these people before, but now the just enrage me.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

I have the same experience finding out that there is a whole crowd of people that I can not tolerate any more. I loath cheaters. I have stopped being friends with people like that and can not stand to be in the same room with some one who has cheated or helped hide a cheater.


----------



## Leobwin (Apr 28, 2012)

I've always loathed cheaters. DW became one six years ago. Still working through it.


----------



## akashNil (May 20, 2012)

Kurosity said:


> I have the same experience finding out that there is a whole crowd of people that I can not tolerate any more. I loath cheaters. I have stopped being friends with people like that and can not stand to be in the same room with some one who has cheated or helped hide a cheater.


Yes. I too. And I think those who tell us to get along well with everyone - they either do not have first hand experience of getting cheated, too bookish, or themselves guilty of something (Except maybe really great people.)


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Leobwin said:


> I've always loathed cheaters. DW became one six years ago. Still working through it.


Me too...


----------



## So Sad Lady (Aug 31, 2012)

Kurosity said:


> I have the same experience finding out that there is a whole crowd of people that I can not tolerate any more. I loath cheaters. I have stopped being friends with people like that and can not stand to be in the same room with some one who has cheated or helped hide a cheater.


:iagree:


----------

